# Hi



## RichP (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi,
Just thought i'd introduce myself, i'm Rich, sail on the East Coast of England and am currently restoring my newly purchased run-down quater tonner to an ocean crossing standard! (So you can be sure i'll be posting a lot of queries!) 

Cheers Rich
P.s. Anyone else from the UK on here or are you all American?


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

It's good to have you with us Rich...

We're mostly N. American here, but lots of others elsewhere.

We're all sailing now...

David


----------



## RichP (Jul 20, 2008)

Well hopefully i will be when i get all the work done!  Supposed to be summer here, but i have my doubts!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Howdy...Good luck with that... owned one


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck.


----------

